

The Great UHD Codec Debate: Google's VP9 vs. HEVC/H.265 - vigneshv_psg
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/ReadArticle.aspx?ArticleID=103577

======
ZeroGravitas
I guess that explains my recent question of why the MPEG side of things
stopped publishing comparisons to VP9 after it actually got released and
instead continues to point to studies they did from random git commits, 6
months before the first (and even then explicitly called out as beta) release
of the encoder.

Be interesting to see the results from this comparison, as they seem to
generally be a respected third party in this field:

[http://compression.ru/video/codec_comparison/call_for_codecs...](http://compression.ru/video/codec_comparison/call_for_codecs_15.html)

